# Merida, Mexico



## kawoqreign (4 mo ago)

Hello All!

I am new to this forum and I am working on embarking on the expat life in Mexico. This will be my first time traveling outside the United States alone. I have never been to Mexico, but I have heard such good things that I am looking to check out Merida, Mexico on a tourist visa. If I fall in love with the place, I will consider living there, but I have to visit first. 
I am doing my own research on some expat communities where crime is low, rent is affordable, and the immediate environment is walkable. I am thinking of checking out El Centro as it seems to be a hotspot for digital nomads and expats. 
I was wondering if anyone here, by any chance has any tips or suggestions for how to go about finding affordable apartments. I am planning on staying in a hotel upon my arrival until I find a place I like, but I would like to be within the vicinity of an affordable and safe expat/ nomad community. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks all & nice to meet you!


----------



## teresaerickson (2 mo ago)

Does anyone have a recommendation for cooking classes in Merida?


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

kawoqreign said:


> I am doing my own research on some expat communities where crime is low, rent is affordable, and the immediate environment is walkable.


I have heard absolutely lovely things about Merida from a Mexican friend who lived there and was planning to return eventually. I think it gets very hot, which might be a drawback for some.

You might look at Querétaro as well. It fits your criteria, but is not the cheapest city in Mexico rent-wise. Probably comparable to Merida in that respect, however. The climate is delightful, never too hot or too cold, and the ambience is international. Puebla, a bigger city, also merits a look.

Tlaxcala where I live is MUCH cheaper and is charming, but probably is not the best city for a newcomer because there are precious few expats here, and the vibe is intensely Mexican rather than cosmopolitan.


----------



## Jerry01 (2 mo ago)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I have heard absolutely lovely things about Merida from a Mexican friend who lived there and was planning to return eventually. I think it gets very hot, which might be a drawback for some.
> 
> You might look at Querétaro as well. It fits your criteria, but is not the cheapest city in Mexico rent-wise. Probably comparable to Merida in that respect, however. The climate is delightful, never too hot or too cold, and the ambience is international. Puebla, a bigger city, also merits a look.
> 
> Tlaxcala where I live is MUCH cheaper and is charming, but probably is not the best city for a newcomer because there are precious few expats here, and the vibe is intensely Mexican rather than cosmopolitan.


Okay, so you are very correct in that there is type of human different from me who would enjoy temps in Meridia - over 95 5 months of the year per my research. Reminds me of Los Algodones where it was okay only because dentists do their drilling indoors. 
Santiago de Queretaro and Tlaxcala City have close to the same climate it seems. But if I am looking at somewhat accurate Cost of Living sites, you are right again - Tlaxcala City's cost of living is half of the CL in Santiago de Queretaro - $500 per mo vs $1,100. But the CL of Merida is supposedly $1,200. So I'm not sure about the accuracy of the CL sites I am using. If anyone know is a reliable CL site, please advise.
Jerry


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I would say that is correct, Tlaxcala’s cost of living (especially housing) is one-half that of Querétaro, and we won’t even talk about Mexico City. Although supermarket prices have been high lately because of the inflation rate, most services here are WAY cheaper than anywhere else I have been in Mexico.


----------

